# Dish Network / phone connection to receiver



## mckennaiii (Oct 23, 2007)

Had the Dish Network DVR Advantage Top 250 installed yesterday.
There isn't a phone jack near either of my receivers.
What can I do to fix this problem so that I'm not charger the $10.00 per month?


----------



## Hook (Aug 2, 2004)

mckennaiii said:


> Had the Dish Network DVR Advantage Top 250 installed yesterday.
> There isn't a phone jack near either of my receivers.
> What can I do to fix this problem so that I'm not charger the $10.00 per month?


Pick up on of those plug in phone jack extenders. I got one at Walmart. They work reasonably well.


----------



## mattopia (Oct 30, 2007)

It should be $5 per month... Or, do they charge the fee *per receiver*?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

If your receiver has an ethernet jack (ie a 211 or a 622/722) then you connect your receiver an internet connection and use that instead of the phone line.


----------



## mckennaiii (Oct 23, 2007)

they are charging $5.00 per reciever.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Hook said:


> Pick up on of those plug in phone jack extenders. I got one at Walmart. They work reasonably well.


Dish recommended the Radio Shack unit.

The main (transmitter) unit is plugged into an AC outlet with a phone jack jumper to a nearby phone connection in a bedroom upstairs.

The other (receiver) end is connected to an AC outlet and my VIP622DVR via phone jack jumper in the downstairs living room.

Works great.

And you can buy additional receivers and share the transmitter with other non-phone locations.


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

HDG said:


> Dish recommended the Radio Shack unit.
> 
> The main (transmitter) unit is plugged into an AC outlet with a phone jack jumper to a nearby phone connection in a bedroom upstairs.
> 
> ...


Newbie here, can you please provide the RS part numbers that you used? Also, what do you mean by phone jack jumper? If I install, I would have one receiver in the living room and one downstairs in the computer room. I have phone jack handy to the computer room TV but not near the living room.


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

lol I sent an email to [email protected] about this problem and the rep put in a code to waive my $10 fee every month for as long as I am a subscriber. Why bother with stupid stuff and waste money?? I sure as hell didnt!!


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

ASN21 said:


> lol I sent an email to [email protected] about this problem and the rep put in a code to waive my $10 fee every month for as long as I am a subscriber. Why bother with stupid stuff and waste money?? I sure as hell didnt!!


Just curious, do you have a land line or are you cell phone only? How did you persuade dish to eliminate the fee?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ASN21 said:


> lol I sent an email to [email protected] about this problem and the rep put in a code to waive my $10 fee every month for as long as I am a subscriber. Why bother with stupid stuff and waste money?? I sure as hell didnt!!


What problem? The fact that you didn't want to connect a phone line? How is this Dish's problem?


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> What problem? The fact that you didn't want to connect a phone line? How is this Dish's problem?


It's Dish's problem because not EVERYONE wants to order PPV. Not EVERYONE has their tv sets next to their telephone jacks. So I sent an email and threatened to leave to DirecTV where they do not charge you for not having a phone line connected...and guess what they waived the fee for me.


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

IDRick said:


> Just curious, do you have a land line or are you cell phone only? How did you persuade dish to eliminate the fee?


Threaten to cancel or switch to D*.


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

I have an issue as well. I am canceling my landline phone service because my family all use cell phones. I have no need for a landline as we have wireless broadband for internet.

So how can *E charge me for NOT having a phone service?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ASN21 said:


> It's Dish's problem because not EVERYONE wants to order PPV. Not EVERYONE has their tv sets next to their telephone jacks. So I sent an email and threatened to leave to DirecTV where they do not charge you for not having a phone line connected...and guess what they waived the fee for me.


Did you not sign an agreement when you got Dish? Didn't the agreement state that you would have a phone line connected?


----------



## mckennaiii (Oct 23, 2007)

Installer waived the phone jack deal for 30 days till I decided if I wanted to run a line or use a wireless jack like the phonex px-211.


----------



## phobos512 (Nov 20, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Did you not sign an agreement when you got Dish? Didn't the agreement state that you would have a phone line connected?


The new agreement (online) lists broadband as well as phone...Seems it should be easy for everyone to comply with that. Just wish they had wireless built in.


----------



## mckennaiii (Oct 23, 2007)

I think what I need to order is the Phonex PX-211 base and extension and the PX-212 extra extension. That should take care of the issue.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

phobos512 said:


> The new agreement (online) lists broadband as well as phone...Seems it should be easy for everyone to comply with that. Just wish they had wireless built in.


There are some who refuse to honor commitments or take responsibility for anything. Of course, no one here is like that.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

IDRick said:


> Newbie here, can you please provide the RS part numbers that you used? Also, what do you mean by phone jack jumper? If I install, I would have one receiver in the living room and one downstairs in the computer room. I have phone jack handy to the computer room TV but not near the living room.


Rick;

As others have stated, the RS PX-211D will do the job. The base unit (or transmitter) connects to any AC outlet close to a working telephone jack. You'll need to connect the phone line to the base unit using a standard RJ-11 phone jumper. The base unit will impress the phone line voice and data information into the home's AC wiring.

The extension unit connects to any AC wall outlet close to your Dish Reciever. Using a short span of RJ-11, connect the RS extension unit's phone outlet to the back of your Dish receiver, again using a short RJ-11 jumper.

Next, do a [Menu], [6], [1], [4], and set up the phone line in your Dish receiver.

Finally, do a [Menu], [6], [Diagnostics] and perform the [Connection] and [Dial Out] tests.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

IDRick said:


> Newbie here, can you please provide the RS part numbers that you used? Also, what do you mean by phone jack jumper? If I install, I would have one receiver in the living room and one downstairs in the computer room. I have phone jack handy to the computer room TV but not near the living room.


If you're interested in saving $20 or $30, instead of going to Radio Shack, check Circuit City or Walmart. They all work the same.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Tulsa;

You're probably right. I went with the Radio Shack unit because it was specifically recommended by Dish. I didn't want any guess work.


----------



## phobos512 (Nov 20, 2007)

The Radioshack unit is available as the manufacturer unit from Amazon for substantial savings. They had them for $39 whereas RS today had it for $89. Hate those guys...


----------



## mckennaiii (Oct 23, 2007)

email from E* in regards to this question.

Thank you for your email. The satellite receiver that was installed in your home is the first of its kind in the satellite industry. It has the ability to provide independent viewing of 2 different channels on separate TVs within the same home.

In order for you to have full use of all the exciting features this receiver has to offer, it must remain continuously connected to a working phone line. These features include Interactive TV services such as news, local weather, sports info, games, horoscopes, local theater listings and entertainment. It also includes our Online Customer Support Application that allows you to manage your account directly from the receiver, On-screen Caller ID and easy Pay-Per-View ordering by using your remote control!

A monthly Additional Outlet /Programming Access Fee of $5.00 per receiver, per month, will ONLY be charged if the receiver does not remain connected to a phone line, so connect now and save.

Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to www.dishnetwork.com or reply to this email.

Sincerely,

Alexander M.

DISH Network eCare

Pine Brook


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

phobos512 said:


> The new agreement (online) lists broadband as well as phone...Seems it should be easy for everyone to comply with that. Just wish they had wireless built in.


Right on with the wireless. Not everyone has a phone jack or broadband near their Dish receiver(s). When I transitioned to VoIP Dish waived my nuisance charge for not being connected to a phone line with my receivers.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

phobos512 said:


> The Radioshack unit is available as the manufacturer unit from Amazon for substantial savings. They had them for $39 whereas RS today had it for $89. Hate those guys...


They have always been real proud of their stuff.


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

ASN21 said:


> lol I sent an email to [email protected] about this problem and the rep put in a code to waive my $10 fee every month for as long as I am a subscriber. Why bother with stupid stuff and waste money?? I sure as hell didnt!!


There is no code on standard residential accounts that waives phone line fees. Either they did manual adjustments for the next several months, or you're going to have a very interesting phone conversation in about a month. No CSR in E* has the authority to waive anything in excess of $100.00 (I've seen particularly unintelligent ones adjust up through $600. I don't like those particular people. Thankfully, they don't stay employed long.)

If they get caught doing much more than that it's debatable what would happen. I have seen CSRs do some brainless things with an account that gets around the fee in some cases, but it usually gets caught and fixed.

And just because you know someone will mention it, yes there are for Charlie's account among others.


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

Zero327 said:


> There is no code on standard residential accounts that waives phone line fees. Either they did manual adjustments for the next several months, or you're going to have a very interesting phone conversation in about a month. No CSR in E* has the authority to waive anything in excess of $100.00 (I've seen particularly unintelligent ones adjust up through $600. I don't like those particular people. Thankfully, they don't stay employed long.)
> 
> If they get caught doing much more than that it's debatable what would happen. I have seen CSRs do some brainless things with an account that gets around the fee in some cases, but it usually gets caught and fixed.
> 
> And just because you know someone will mention it, yes there are for Charlie's account among others.


It was through email....I didn't have to call them at all. The $10 fee is waived for as long as I am subscribed to Dish. Not that hard to believe....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is possible to get E*'s billing computer to not charge the phone line fee without credits. But it isn't something that I would expect E* to do on a regular basis, even via the ceo team. It would have to be very special circumstances.

If you believe that you are one of the handful with such an exemption just keep an eye on your bill. It will show what is going on.


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

ASN21 said:


> It was through email....I didn't have to call them at all. The $10 fee is waived for as long as I am subscribed to Dish. Not that hard to believe....


Unless you sit on the board of directors, it is. As James said, watch your bills. To correct one item it's not possible to get E*'s billing system to stop billing residential customers for phone line fees without adjustments, that's a myth. (Well, I guess it's technically more correct to say that there's only five people who can do it, and none of those five can be reached by customers or CSRs. None of them would be involved with altering a standard customer residential account such as this. Everyone else would have to use adjustments.)

Let me make one thing clear though, the CEO team CANNOT do this. They physically don't have the ability (and more accurately don't have the authority.) I've seen them do obscene amounts of damage to accounts trying though.

If this spinoff does happen, expect accounts to be fixed across the board, and "exceptions" to become far less excepted. Anything is possible in E*'s billing system (depending on the user.) Very few people can do so legitimately however, which means sooner or later all the accounts CSRs are messing with will be changed back. That should be an interesting day on here. I look forward to seeing how loyal customers are when you take their freebies away.


----------



## section8joe (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't have a phone line at my house either. Dish was changing me $5 for my lack of phone line. I found out that you can plug an ethernet cable into my receiver but my router is way on the other side of the house. Most new dish receiver's have a built in HOMEPLUG. A homeplug is link a wireless phonejack. Homeplugs use ethernet cables instead of regular phone lines. You plug an ethernet cable into your router then into the HOMEPLUG. The homeplug then plugs into an outlet. The homeplug and the receiver must be plugged into an outlet, not a powerstrip. That's all you have to do... Instant home network with no wires. If you look on ebay you can find one really cheap. I paid $20(circuit city had them for $100) for 2 but you only need one. Goodluck.
Joe


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Zero327 said:


> Unless you sit on the board of directors, it is. As James said, watch your bills. To correct one item it's not possible to get E*'s billing system to stop billing residential customers for phone line fees without adjustments, that's a myth. (Well, I guess it's technically more correct to say that there's only five people who can do it, and none of those five can be reached by customers or CSRs. None of them would be involved with altering a standard customer residential account such as this. Everyone else would have to use adjustments.)
> 
> Let me make one thing clear though, the CEO team CANNOT do this. They physically don't have the ability (and more accurately don't have the authority.) I've seen them do obscene amounts of damage to accounts trying though.
> 
> If this spinoff does happen, expect accounts to be fixed across the board, and "exceptions" to become far less excepted.


I'm not sure exactly what you are implying here nor whether such information should be public knowledge.

The "no phone connection" isn't a special perk for the board or CEO ... It isn't as trival to get as all the other stuff that people beg the CEO office email for but it isn't a "special kickback" and making it sound like it is seems like poor form. Such accusations are better kept to yourself.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ASN21 said:


> It's Dish's problem because not EVERYONE wants to order PPV. Not EVERYONE has their tv sets next to their telephone jacks. So I sent an email and threatened to leave to DirecTV where they do not charge you for not having a phone line connected...and guess what they waived the fee for me.


Just wondering - did you say WAAAAYYYYYYYY into the phone and stomp your feet like you did when you wanted something from your parents and threatened to run away from home? Is that still working? Oh wait, you sent an email - right.......


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Just wondering - did you say WAAAAYYYYYYYY into the phone and stomp your feet like you did when you wanted something from your parents and threatened to run away from home? Is that still working? Oh wait, you sent an email - right.......


I am sorry I don't understand idiot speak. :lol:


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you are implying here nor whether such information should be public knowledge.
> 
> The "no phone connection" isn't a special perk for the board or CEO ... It isn't as trival to get as all the other stuff that people beg the CEO office email for but it isn't a "special kickback" and making it sound like it is seems like poor form. Such accusations are better kept to yourself.


Well if you want to get technical it isn't just the phone line fees, its entire accounts but that's another discussion. I never stated the concern was trivial, but it is against policy to waive phone line fees, any retailer is (or rather should be) aware of that much. Even more so than waiving contracts and everyone knows how often that's done. Nothing above is "secret" information (well, beyond telling you one more thing the CEO people can't do), trust me. Quite simply put, it shouldn't happen, it does happen on a handful of accounts, and in all known cases those who do so are unemployed shortly thereafter. I didn't say its a kickback, I have said its neither policy nor permitted.

The difference between an accusation and fact is one is driven by actual knowledge. As a general rule, I don't make accusations.


----------

